# Qualified persons wanting to move to Canada



## bellybell (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,

A friend of mine and myself are considering a move to Canada. We are both degree qualified, myself in Building Services Engineering and the other in Building Surveying. I have almost 6 years of industry experience and my friend is close to 3 years experience. We are both highly experienced CAD users (both 2D and 3D) and would both be willing to consider taking CAD positions also. However, we really have no idea what the best way to approach our hoped move would be. 

We have already looked into a move to the US and have been informed that the chance of foreign workers getting engineering jobs is next to zip. Does anyone know of any companies that readily sponsor engineers for their visas or is it the same process as America where they have to prove that there are no Canadian workers that can fill that position (lengthy process I'm told) before they can offer the job to someone overseas? Unforutnately neither of the positions we are currently employed in are international companies hence a transfer to a Canada office isn't on the cards  

Any information, or even just a link to a decent job website, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## marcnotrust (Oct 2, 2010)

Cant help much on the Visa side of things as im fairly new to it all myself. 

A few good job sites are workopolis.ca, monster.ca.

Also, try googling CAD jobs in 'xxxx'.

Good luck,

Marc


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

bellybell said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend of mine and myself are considering a move to Canada. We are both degree qualified, myself in Building Services Engineering and the other in Building Surveying. I have almost 6 years of industry experience and my friend is close to 3 years experience. We are both highly experienced CAD users (both 2D and 3D) and would both be willing to consider taking CAD positions also. However, we really have no idea what the best way to approach our hoped move would be.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Building Services Engineering is not a profession in Canada. If you do have a degree in Building Services you could send me your resume as I am a partner in an engineering consultant, and we might be able to help. You should also look up the Professional Engineering Society i.e. Professional Engineers of Ontario (PEO) to see if your degree is eligible for PEng status.


----------



## dave5282 (Feb 1, 2011)

First of all good luck,

Im a Degree qualified Quantity Surveyor/Estimator in the North West (England) with 10 years experience. Myself and My wife have been looking to move to canada for several years and have started narowing the areas down over the last few months. However I am finding it hard to find a company with much interest in me, as I have not got a residency permit in place. I have applied for several jobs and not had any luck, one area I would advise is to get yourself on Linked-in and try and build up your contacts, this is something I have been trying for the last few months, still not lead to a job, but have made quite a few contacts who can offer advice.

It is hard work, but I wish you all the best


----------



## bellybell (Feb 21, 2011)

Lindavid6 said:


> Unfortunately Building Services Engineering is not a profession in Canada. If you do have a degree in Building Services you could send me your resume as I am a partner in an engineering consultant, and we might be able to help. You should also look up the Professional Engineering Society i.e. Professional Engineers of Ontario (PEO) to see if your degree is eligible for PEng status.


That would be amazing, thank you so much. Is there an email address I can send it through to? 

Many thanks once again.


----------



## rdnicolas (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello, if you can stand the weather in Alberta, you can consider looking for work here too. There are many MEP firms here that generally speaking are very busy with work. There are literally over a billion dollars of new work reportedly being awarded over the next few months so if your skillset is just right you might be in luck. I work In one of the top MEP firms in Edmonton and relative to BIM, many of our clients are looking for REVIT experienced firms so if you are well versed in that area you'll be in demand. Alternately if you have strong design technical experience, specialize in energy or sustainability, or have project engineer/manager experience you may also be able to fill openings as the worker pool is quite small in Edmonton. 
Regards,
Reggie


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

How old are you both? If you both under 30 then you could consider a work holiday visa...

International Experience Canada


----------



## bellybell (Feb 21, 2011)

JimJams said:


> How old are you both? If you both under 30 then you could consider a work holiday visa...


We're 26 and 24. Thanks for the info I'll take a look into it.


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you get the message I sent you?


----------



## bellybell (Feb 21, 2011)

Lindavid6 said:


> Did you get the message I sent you?


I have just this minute accepted the friend request. No message though if there was supposed to be one... (sorry I'm new to this forum, still finding my way around).


----------

